
Engineers Salary Data - throwaway713
https://careeradvise.quora.com/Engineers-Salary-Data?share=1
======
tschwimmer
>Facebook has lost relevance to Slack, LinkedIn, Snapchat, Pinterest and
Quora. If you are working at Facebook ask for a 50% raise else move to a
startup.

What? This is one of the more baseless assertions I've seen recently.
Regardless of how you feel about Facebook's business practices and
"relevance," 1.2 billion (yes, billion) people use it every single day.[0] In
2015, its revenues were 18 billion (yes, billion) dollars. [1]

I just don't know how you can look at those figures and make an assertion you
need to demand a 50% raise or quit. I think you could do a lot worse than
being an engineer at FB right now (and for the foreseeable future).

[0][http://newsroom.fb.com/company-info/](http://newsroom.fb.com/company-
info/) [1][https://www.statista.com/statistics/277229/facebooks-
annual-...](https://www.statista.com/statistics/277229/facebooks-annual-
revenue-and-net-income/)

~~~
CaveTech
I mean, isn't it the goal of SE's to chase the newest hottest, thing and
switch jobs every 6 months? I mean that's the real way to have a lasting
impact /s

At this point I'm betting there's a real pool of engineers in SV who have
never worked on a real product; they simply focus on getting in the door and
then start working on the next step up somewhere else.

------
kevlar1818
> Starting salaries for fresh software engineering graduates is now
> $130K-160K. For the best ones its ~$180K. If you are doing a major in
> anything except CS you are a ____*

I'm becoming convinced that this post is satire.

~~~
bussierem
Logged in for the first time in a while to bring this up too. The moment I got
to this part I just closed the tab. Doesn't matter how correct or incorrect
this information is. The person posting this on Quora either succeeded in
Poe's Law or is a complete a __* themselves. This entire post just reeks of
"if you're not a STEM graduate, specifically CS, you might as well just not
exist, go do something useful"

~~~
throwaway713
I did not write the blog post but I did post it to HN. The reason is because I
recently just accepted a position as data scientist fresh out of college and
my salary is WAY WAY lower than those mentioned in this post. I was wondering
if I got ripped off or not, and I figured the fastest way to determine whether
these salaries were genuine was to post this here.

~~~
stale2002
So, it is complicated.

If you graduated from a top 3 CS school, in the top 10 percent of your class,
and you are going to go work for a top company like Google, FB, Uber, AND you
are good at negotiating, then yes, these numbers are accurate.

If you are not in that top percent in ALL of these categories, these numbers
are not even close to accurate.

------
curiouscat321
There's quite a bit of incorrect information on here. If you work for
Facebook, I don't think the only sensible options are to ask for a 50% (!)
raise or leave.

------
pesfandiar
> All US companies hire in Canada for roughly equal pay (after tax) if not
> more.

It couldn't be more wrong. Even without considering the ~3/4 exchange rate or
the lower income tax, the dollar value is a good 10-50% higher in the states.

Source: I live in Vancouver and have many friends working 200 km to the South
in Seattle.

~~~
nick_
I came here to say the same thing. I've been looking at moving to the US
specifically to make more money. My gathered information showed me that the
same job in the US pays at least 50% more (corrected for the different
currencies).

~~~
divbit
Just hope you don't need to go to the hospital!

------
c0achmcguirk
The numbers seem crazy inflated. Granted I'm in the midwest, but still, this
guy's throwing around millions like candy.

------
datatad
There are no "data" in this post -- just "citation needed" assertions that,
even if true, are skewed to tech giants in the Bay area, Seattle, and maybe NY
finance scene. These numbers are easily the 90th or greater percentile of
software engineering compensation. If you want rigorous random-sample survey
data, look at the Bureau of Labor Statistics - Occupational Employment
Statistics. The median software developer salary is around $100k ($65k for web
developers - don't call yourself a web developer!), and $150k is 90th
percentile. (However these don't include equity.)

[https://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes151132.htm](https://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes151132.htm)

[https://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes151133.htm](https://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes151133.htm)

[https://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes151134.htm](https://www.bls.gov/oes/current/oes151134.htm)

------
acconrad
How is the HN community upvoting this? There is not a single piece of actual
_data_ that actually backs any single one of these outlandish salary claims.
This is all hearsay from one single source with no proof whatsoever.

Given that HN has been on a fake news crusade (and rightly so), I would expect
we would have the critical thinking not to entertain this kind of nonsense.

~~~
grzm
As of the time of this comment, the story is marked '[flagged]'.

You do have some specific criticisms, which is great. Statements such as _How
is the HN community upvoting this?_ and _Given that HN has been on a fake news
crusade (and rightly so), I would expect we would have the critical thinking
not to entertain this kind of nonsense._ are generalized swipes at the
community you're participating in. There are many more than 21 people on HN
(the number of upvotes this has received so far). Painting the whole community
with the same broad brush is unfair.

------
mrg3_2013
Is this for real ? He probably caught the low tail of the distribution and is
claiming to be the average.

~~~
jeandejean
Throwing out loud numbers without any evidence or source… Just look like an
annoyingly fruitful attempt to gather views on Quora to me. Maybe it is satire
as some suggest, but still annoying!

~~~
mrg3_2013
Someone downvote this thread already! Yeah, it's a satire as proven by
"UPDATE: I get lot of immigration related questions from Pakistan and
Bangladesh. I think your best immigration option is CHINA. Thank you!"

~~~
jaclaz
Well, he is a prolific satire Author then, compare with:

[https://careeradvise.quora.com/Best-Ways-to-Save-Money-in-
US...](https://careeradvise.quora.com/Best-Ways-to-Save-Money-in-USA)

[https://www.quora.com/Why-do-most-of-the-top-JEE-rankers-
AIR...](https://www.quora.com/Why-do-most-of-the-top-JEE-rankers-
AIR1-AIR10-end-up-in-teaching-profession)?

~~~
mrg3_2013
* If all Americans stop paying for Cable TV, it will also shrink the trade deficit by 8%*

This guy...writes :)

------
freyir
Numbers are higher than I've heard anywhere else. The guy apparently spent
time at Microsoft, Google, and Groupon (he joined right before it collapsed),
so he should know what he's talking about. Or he's trying to make a name for
himself.

~~~
jeandejean
The only thing for sure is that he claims to have spent time at these
companies. It might certainly be as phony as his numbers.

------
EduardoBautista
Saying that India has better engineering programs than the USA really makes me
believe this is some sort of satire.

~~~
stale2002
I'm facebook friends with this guy.

..... Unfortunately, it is NOT satire.....

~~~
jeandejean
You are so convincing, we must believe you then if you are friend with the
fraud on Facebook…

------
igotsideas
I was trying to look at the post today and it was deleted.

